# Christmas Camera You Might Consider



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

A good friend of ours got a Nikon Coolpix L840 for Christmas. It's* 38X optical zoom* should please those of you who want to do wildlife photography.

I looked at some of his photos today. The colors are vivid and accurate as far as I can tell. Some of the photos were not as tack sharp as I'd have liked, but our friend only used the camera for a few hours. He didn't remember if it was on optical zoom or digital or what the shutter speed was. But for the first day with a new camera, I think his results were very good. The videos looked good too.

At Costco, it cost than $200 complete with case, memory card, battery, etc.

If you don't want to spend a bundle, and don't want to lug a pricey camera into the woods, rain, etc. . . . in my opinion this camera deserves looking at.


----------

